# Sugar to Flour Ratio?



## that__girl (Dec 6, 2009)

So I'm trying to replicate a recipe from my childhood....sugar cookies! These cookies were from a bakery and I don't live around there anymore 

THese cookies are very delicate, extremely crunchy, super sweet and just melt in your mouth. They aren't doughy at all. THey are cut into different shapes, so they hold together.

I feel like I'm ALMOST there, but that maybe my flour to sugar ratio is off. The taste is good, but the consistency is off (a little too doughy) and they aren't sweet enough. Will more sugar cause them to bake a up a little more crunchy and delicate?

Any thoughts are welcome!

J


----------



## pazzo (Sep 10, 2009)

Perhaps they're not being baked long enough? Doughy sounds like undercooked to me.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Hope this helps. I use this recipe a lot. The mix is a basic 3,6,9,

In a mixer, or processor, put 3oz caster(fine) sugar, 6oz butter, 9oz plain, allpurpose flour. It will come together without liquid so long as the butter is at room temp. No need to rest unless the mix is soft.

Roll out quite thin using castersugar instead of flour. Bake at 400 till pale gold

They will be delicate, crisp and if you use vanilla sugar, Fabulous


----------



## dneilson (Dec 8, 2009)

The bakery might have been using confectioner's sugar instead of regular. That creates a very delicate cookie. I think high ratio shortening might have also been used? That creates a different result also. 

Dolores


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

It would help alot if you could post the recipe you are tweaking.


----------

